

Magit 2.2.0 released - erikcw
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/magit/magit/master/Documentation/RelNotes/2.2.0.txt

======
tarsius
Discussions about v2.1:

\- What's new in Magit 2.x
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936095)

\- Using Emacs and Git with Magit 2.1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9873237)

\- Magit 2.1.0, first major release in two and a half years, is out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9817392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9817392)

